# Theory of gravitational waves proved



## Jan (11/2/16)

Just watched the official announcement on TV. Very cool

http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-35524440

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (11/2/16)

thats freeking cool stuff !!!


----------



## Riaz (12/2/16)

I read the comments on FB about this, from a religious point of view: that was quite interesting...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

